# What A Great Day



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So the weather up noth here has turned pretty mild this past week. Had to get a chance to light one up. Nothing better than a nice walk with a cigar and a dog.

Dog: Basia (Bah-Shah)
Cigar: Oliva Cain Maduro 550 (Robusto)

Today doing another walk and cigar (upper 40's to 50's).


----------



## Colton1106 (Nov 13, 2009)

Mild and the ice is barely melting. Ha. Here in GA, the weather has hit mid 60s this week. Perfect in my opinion. Gotta love the first signs of spring.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah but not even a week ago it was -25. That is almost a 75 degree difference. Shoot here in MN I would not even doubt it if people are wearing t shirts and shorts.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Gotta love the dog walk with a cigar! I enjoy walking my 2 pups with a nice stick as well. Something about just taking the time to walk and not have a care in the world is so rewarding! 
Great looking pooch! Stick does not look bad either [URL=http://www.easyfreesmileys.com/facebook-smileys.html]


----------



## Mr.Friday (Nov 2, 2010)

Snow in Louisiana is like the Easter Bunny.......we've heard about him but never see him. My boys would go crazy if we got some snow to stick.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So had another great day with the dog. Went on another walk with the temps right around the upper 40's again. Just way to nice out. Trying to get some smoking and walking in before this weekend and early next week, we are expecting more snow and highs in upper 20's.

Cigar: Olivia Series G


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So another day another cigar. Today was quite windy. Temps were hovering around 50's but with the wind it felt a lot colder. Still a lot of melting going on, but what does that matter since more snow is on the way. The news is saying even with all this melt that it is probably not going to help with the yearly flooding that the state gets. I saw a few days ago on the news that Fargo is already preparing for the floods in the spring. They are getting all the sandbags ready. Wish I lived closer I would have volunteered to help. I have extra time this part of the year. On to the stick!!

Cigar: Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So don't know if I will be doing my walk and a cigar anytime soon. We just got an additional 18" in a day and a half. I hope to go out soon. I need it and she needs the fresh air.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So cant go for a walk since the weather went "North" (cant say south cause it is cold). I did however walk from my car to my local B&M to have a new stick.

Cigar: Cain Daytona Double Toro

I would recommend this stick for a morning smoke. It was very light on the palate and not a hint of spice to it.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So it actually was not that bad outside. Still cold but at least the sun was a shinin. So went on a walk for a hour with Basia and a cigar. On the way stopped at the local dog park and threw the rope a little for her.

Cigar: Oliva Cain Maduro 550 (Robusto)

Starting to dig this cigar. Trying to figure out what I like about the flavor. My palate is not that well seasoned since I am new to cigars. One thing I do like is I get a great intake of thick smoke. It is not airy at all. Still have had NO burn issues on any that I have had. Just all around a stick that I am diggin.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So haven't posted in a while so here is a dump of some images.

Cigar: Exile Wired
 
I like this stick. Although it did have one flavor note that I could not put my finger on that threw me off, but all in all was good. Had it at the local B&M.

Cigar: Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto
 
Was out for another walk and enjoyed the nice spring weather that day in MN.

Cigar: Plasencia Organica Corona

Hmm dont know what to think of this stick. Had horrible burn problems. Had some holes in it while burning. I will have to do another before I make a decision on this.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Dude, I am loving the dog walk smoking pictures! I just got my pup a couple of weeks ago. Those are some great smokes and a good lookin pup. A bunch of those pictures made her look like she was not happy with the pauses for pictures and wanted to keep walking! lol.


----------

